# My new tank (anniversary present).



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I thought I would post some pictures of our new tank. Unfrotuantely our old one started leaking and was ruining the laminate flooring 

I nagged DH fro a few weeks but I thoughtt I was getting no where. On our anniversary he bought me some wicker storage drawers for the bathroom. Then we went 'shopping' and stops off at our local aquarium shop where he bought the one I had had my eye on for months.










Here's one of our three goldfish Charlie (orange), Barley (multicoloured) and Mo (red and white)










We also have a few pearl danios in the tank but they are far to quick to get a decent picture.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice tank and your fish look very happy.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

They are now as they were constipated yesterday!

I had added some live plants to the tank which they massacred resulting in the constipation. So today they had a treat of live Daphnia to get things moving again.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

A cooked pea is meant to be good or a piece of cucumber. Also for consipation our loved the water fleas


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I have used peas before, they go crazy for them. But as they had been eating so much plant stuff I thought maybe a does of live food would be better. Our danios go mad for water fleas


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Thats a lovely tank. I used to have around 4 fish tanks. I just have a large pond now but i would love to have a Biorb. I will try nag hubby for one for xmas hehehe.


----------



## bimbam (Dec 19, 2008)

Lovely tank - I do miss ours - haven't had one for several years now.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Purrrrfect said:


> Thats a lovely tank. I used to have around 4 fish tanks. I just have a large pond now but i would love to have a Biorb. I will try nag hubby for one for xmas hehehe.


my bio orb is a pain in the butt!! gets green very quick,but isnt in direct sunlight.I want to get another tank.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Lovely Tank.
Nagging pays off...lol!


----------



## simspup (Dec 22, 2008)

thats a lovely set up, is there a bow at the front


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely tank


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh nice ..sorry i never seen it before..

You got more in it?? ..i love Coldwater fish..


----------

